# What can I register my foal as?



## Laura0890 (7 June 2018)

Please excuse my lack or knowledge in the area, all help and advice appreciated!

I've just had a foal from my Selle Francais mare, with the stallion Check-In (Oldenburg). What can I register the foal as?

Thank you!


----------



## ihatework (7 June 2018)

What stud book is the dam?
Is the foal a filly or colt and are you looking to sell or keep?


----------



## Laura0890 (7 June 2018)

Thank you for your response ihatework, I actually don't know if the dam is registered, she has come with a purple FEI book, and has french papers. She has jumped internationally but I believe this is the first time she has been used as a brood mare. The foal is a colt, and I intend to keep him.


----------



## ihatework (7 June 2018)

Well as a colt, assuming you will geld, there is slightly less importance on breeding papers.

As he is a keeper then you don&#8217;t have to consider buyer &#8216;perceptions&#8217; on superior studbooks.

So in your shoes I&#8217;d be inclined to register him british bred with the SHB(GB).
They will register in the auxiliary book if you just want cheap, quick & cheerful - but that would be a bit of a shame if you have a decent stallion and an FEI dam.

I&#8217;d be inclined to give them a call (have her papers to hand, presumably SF), and see what the deal is with mare grading. If you can get her graded then hopefully the foal would get a full passport. SHB(GB) is not the easiest to navigate or get decent info from, but they are good on the phone.


----------



## Laura0890 (7 June 2018)

Thank you! Probably should have mentioned, I live in Portugal and that's where the foal has been bred...


----------



## ihatework (7 June 2018)

Laura0890 said:



			Thank you! Probably should have mentioned, I live in Portugal and that's where the foal has been bred...
		
Click to expand...

Oh, minor bit of info


----------



## popsdosh (8 June 2018)

ihatework said:



			Oh, minor bit of info 

Click to expand...


----------



## Laura0890 (8 June 2018)

Sorry everyone, probably should have mentioned that!  Would I be able to register Zangersheide?


----------



## sywell (10 June 2018)

If the horse is destined for competition I would get a passport from a EU PIO or a UK daughter society as post brexit you will have o have a passport that is EU compliant and itis likely UK passports will not if you look at the responses to the last DEFRA survey and their comments on their likely course of action.


----------

